# Can someone help me please? Pic



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

Yall who have the cute little siggies with your kitties on them. Can one of you make me one too please, im sooooooooooo computer dumb! I dont even know how to resize pics...

Anyway if you can id be very grateful and this is the pic id like to use.

This is Elvis oh and how do i make the pic avatar size too? Sorry i just dont know how lol

Thanks


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

What a cutie! He reminds me of the Chessie logo you see on train cars.

This is the best I can do. Somebody with Photoshop can probably do it better, though.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Awwwww :heart What a doll!!!! He's so sleek and shiny and healthy looking....

There are some signature genuises on this board, just be patient, I'm sure there are quite a few that would like to work with that little guy


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

You could also post down in the Art & Lit section, that's where people do the sigs. 

I could take a shot at it if you want. 

Edit: What color theme would you like? Anything else you would like in the sig?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Adorable


----------



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

Okay cool thanks guys


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Ill move this thread there.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm open to help you with an avatar and sig if you ever need one.


----------



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks Crystal Ill PM you


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's mine. I used the black and red backgroung because it matches his black fur and red collar, but if it's too dark for you let me know and I can use other colors.  

avatar:










sig:


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Those are cute!!

Let me know if you want to use those and I won't even bother making some. lol.


----------



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh hey i love that thanks a bunch!!!!


----------

